# 4th gen intel processors



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2013)

Does anyone has idea when is next gen of new intel processors coming out. Because as far as Intel is concerned they has claimed a desktop equivalent power in mobile devices. And now the question arises when are these laptops coming out with 4th gen processors.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2013)

i7-4900MQ the new i7 4th gen cpu ...they say it will come in Q3 this year ..most probably june 13


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> i7-4900MQ the new i7 4th gen cpu ...they say it will come in Q3 this year ..most probably june 13



Now the question arises that is it worth to wait because I guess the manufactures will start to ship it by say Aug.
So will it be going to make such a impact on notebook computing.


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Mar 25, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Now the question arises that is it worth to wait because I guess the manufactures will start to ship it by say Aug.
> So will it be going to make such a impact on notebook computing.



You can wait, if you are confident that you would be able to afford it


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2013)

win32.tr0jan said:


> You can wait, if you are confident that you would be able to afford it



As far as I am concerned I am surely not able to since  they will be priced insanely in the first 2 or 3 months of launch.
But it is the question of my roomie since he own alienware 14" but now he is finding it small for use plus battery life is also not that great so he ask me about it and I thought what is wrong in starting a new thread about 4th gen processors.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2013)

y intel are launching a new processor every year...it makes soo much confusion...they say it performs like desktop processor...thats soo nice


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> y intel are launching a new processor every year...it makes soo much confusion...they say it performs like desktop processor...thats soo nice



Well that is so true it makes a man mind go waka doki. Hahahah
But if intel is able to do so then it will surely revolutionrise  the notebook world.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 25, 2013)

Its only wise to wait for the Haswell if he's exceeeding the performance given by Ivy bridges.
The Haswell CPUs will be priced insaley for few months , no doubt about that. 
If VFM and budget is concerned the Ivy Bridge is more than enough for average users and isn't priced too high.

I find my entry level Core I7 3610QM , sufficient for use.At least for what I paid.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Its only wise to wait for the Haswell if he's exceeeding the performance given by Ivy bridges.
> The Haswell CPUs will be priced insaley for few months , no doubt about that.
> If VFM and budget is concerned the Ivy Bridge is more than enough for average users and isn't priced too high.
> 
> I find my entry level Core I7 3610QM , sufficient for use.At least for what I paid.



Ya dude but when intel claims an 9 to 12 hour back up with this much power anyone could give a second thought to it. But as far as I am concerned I have already bought one 3rd gen i7 and still will soon be buying another 3rd gen i7 who has the time to wait for 4th gen when 4th gen will come then 5th gen will on the way.
The earlier the better, what say man


----------



## ratul (Mar 25, 2013)

there is this rumor going around these days: Rumor: Windows Blue will help battery life on Intel Haswell PCs? - Neowin
It's scheduled for Q3 because of windows blue, and the combination of windows blue and intel haswell processors are said to drastically improve battery life of notebooks and ultrabooks...
My guess for haswell would be a 10-15% performance increase from ivy bridge, nearly 30-40% improved graphics with intel HD4600, a better battery life, and hopefully less heat producing.. (Ivy bridges are smokin hot when it comes to heating.. )



Rishi. said:


> *I find my entry level Core I7 3610QM , sufficient for use.At least for what I paid.*



well that's weird, a core i7 labelled as "Entry-level".. 
wonder what i3 users will be thinking then, or worse, what about core2duo people??


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 26, 2013)

ratul said:


> there is this rumor going around these days: Rumor: Windows Blue will help battery life on Intel Haswell PCs? - Neowin
> It's scheduled for Q3 because of windows blue, and the combination of windows blue and intel haswell processors are said to drastically improve battery life of notebooks and ultrabooks...
> My guess for haswell would be a 10-15% performance increase from ivy bridge, nearly 30-40% improved graphics with intel HD4600, a better battery life, and hopefully less heat producing.. (Ivy bridges are smokin hot when it comes to heating.. )
> 
> ...



Well that's where the Twist comes in. Hasell's will have much better IGPU performance than IVB's. But when someone's purchasing a Haswell based Laptop , its certain that it'll be expensive. And When someone's purchasing an Expensive Laptop won't he combine it with a powerful Graphic Card. ??
And I think after using an Alienware he won't be thinking to downgrade to HD4600.

Although I agree about the Heating issue with IVBs.They tend to get super Hot at full utilization.!!
However the Tech always gets obsolete within an year. SO what's the point in waiting ?? If you need something , go and get it. If you can wait , you'll always get better options.
So if he can wait till its release and can spend the money , then there's no second opinion. 
But that's just my 2 cents. One can have different opinions on this.

But for someone who's looking to buy an ultrabook , it seems worth the wait.
__________________________________________________________________
@Ratul , COre I7 3610QM is an entry level "Core I7" CPu . I didn't meant I7 as entry level instead it was meant for the Model No.


----------



## 5fusion (Mar 26, 2013)

ratul said:


> well that's weird, a core i7 labelled as "Entry-level"..
> wonder what i3 users will be thinking then, or worse, what about core2duo people??


he's not calling i7 as "entry level" but talkin about the entry level variant of i7 range.


----------



## ratul (Mar 26, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> __________________________________________________________________
> @Ratul , COre I7 3610QM is an entry level "Core I7" CPu . I didn't meant I7 as entry level instead it was meant for the Model No.





5fusion said:


> he's not calling i7 as "entry level" but talkin about the entry level variant of i7 range.



haha i know, was just trollin.. 
btw, it's not wise to wait for the system purchase just for a next-gen proccy, i would also say that only if you are an enthusiast and want always the top of the line things, you can wait for haswell, but even if you purchase 3rd gen ivy-bridge processors, they won't perform any worse than haswell, and regarding intel saying they'll have performance power like desktop proccies, pfft, that i have been hearing since core i series first came into existence, unless they dumbed down the desktop processor's performance...


----------



## $hadow (Mar 26, 2013)

So the word of advice comes like he should wait till the chip is shown in the new laptops because we all know how powerfull is alienware if it will be more powerfull plus good battery so he can buy it. 
Since pricing is not a problem.


----------



## Mandeep Jain (Apr 20, 2013)

I am planning to buy a laptop, but reading about Haswell has certainly stopped me in my heels. Whatever I buy, i wont be getting another one for 3-4 yrs, so yes I am being greedy for performance and price.

Its rumored to release in June, so my question is, will it be released in only selected countries or will it be available in India as well? Moreover does any1 have any news about laptops that are going to be shipped with the Haswell processors? And the final query, as I read somewhere, Intel has an habit of releasing top level CPU's first, and then the lower ones. Since my budget will dance around ~55K, I am not dreaming about an I7. So how long would I have to wait for the I5 variant to come up?


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 20, 2013)

The thing is when prices of hasswell ones settle down to the level of current ivb lappies and budget lappies with hd4600 w/o dgpu would be a much better optuon gamers who are otherwise forced to sacrifice a lot of detail .


----------



## $hadow (Apr 20, 2013)

You could have to wait till deewali for getting an i5 in that price range.


----------



## Mandeep Jain (Apr 20, 2013)

$hadow said:


> You could have to wait till deewali for getting an i5 in that price range.



Hmm ... very hard to wait


----------



## $hadow (Apr 20, 2013)

Get z500 if you can not wait or if you extend your budget get so5in form sammy it has a very good gpu.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm not on the waiting side. Every two weeks something new comes up. So the question is, which week it will be when someone decides to buy?? Simply go and purchase what you want.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2013)

Yup it is so true you do not need to play the waiting game in terms of technology.


----------

